# Detailingworld™ Review - Wax Planet Orbit (Updated)



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Review- Wax Planet Orbit (Updated)*

As usual big thanks to Tony at Wax Planet for sending me another wax to review.

Wax Planet have become recent sponsors to DW and are turning out some excellent wax based products here in the UK, for more information on the brand and for more products have a look here: http://www.waxplanet.co.uk/ at the pimp new website.

So anyway a bit of history behind this review..... I reviewed the 1st incarnation of Orbit some months ago and was really impressed with the ease of application and removal but thought that the beading could have been better. With this in mind Tony said he was going to address the issue and send me some more to try, sure enough a couple of months later a new pot of wax arrived on my doorstep so lets see if it is better than its older brother, thank you very much for listening and acting on the feedback.

*The Product*

The wax arrived in a really nice 200ml glass jar, there is always something special about a glass jar, it makes it feel posher some how and the labels are really posh too.

The wax itself was poured black and smells or Creme Brulee, this is a new one on me but seriously tasty and is one of the nicest niffs I have smelt in a wax.

The wax itself as said is black in colour, it feels pretty hard on consistency but a finger swipe reveals that this is in fact pretty oily.

*Wax Planet Say:
*
*ORBIT Orbit is a full Montan blend of wax, a hard wax that works very much the same as a soft wax, very easy to use and produces a fantastic finish to any paint colour. Apply orbit in a very thin layer covering the whole panel, wait for it to cure and buff to a stunning glossy finish. Montan is normally used on darker coloured cars but this blend gives the same stunning results on lighter colours cars. Orbit is a 200ml luxury glass jar.*

Ok so its a Montan wax that is good for dark coloured cars so thats a bit lucky for me.

*The Method:*

So Today I was working on the X trail, it was a nice afternoon, about 18deg and overcast so perfect for a quick going over.

The car was not too bad but a snow foam prewash and a 2 bucket wash was needed.



There were a few paint issues I wanted to look at today and wanted to make sure there was a good surface for the wax to sit on so i quick cleansing polish with a prewax cleanser was the order of the day.



The surfaces were all clean and shiney so time for some wax and what better than some Creme Brulee :thumb:

The weapon of choice today was my new favorite wax applicators.

As you can see the presentation of this wax is really good, the whole package feels quality.



Onto application..... A single turn in the pot was enough to coat the face of the applicator which shows just how oily it is, you could also see the wax on the applicator because of the colour of the wax and the applicator which was handy.

The wax was applied to the paint using small over lapping circles and was really smooth to apply like any good wax should be. Because of the oils only a small amount of wax was required and I only returned to the pot twice to complete the entire bonnet.



Being aware of the heat and the fact that this has a pretty short cure time 3 panels were completed before returning to the 1st to buff off.



Removal was just as easy as application and buffing took no time at all but I think that I wouldn't have wanted to leave it any longer in these conditions.

The finish that was left was really awesome and took me a while to take it all in. The paint was definitely darker and maintained a richness that was plain to see. It was not a clean finish but more like the warmer glow that only a good wax can bring.



So in all a really good result :thumb:

*Price:*

£35 for a 200ml Glass pot and is available from here: http://www.waxplanet.co.uk/waxes/orbit-car-wax-200ml

Value wise this is an excellent buy at £35 and really punches above its weight in a crowded market proving that you don't have to spend alot of cash to get great results.

*Would I use it again?:*

Can't see me not using it again, its such a easy wax to use.

*Conclusion:*

Following on from the initial review of Orbit this version has made great strides and is certainly an upgrade on the original, thanks for listening Tony.

If you are looking for a great to use, wicked smelling and warm rich wax which doesn't break the bank look no further than here.

And of course it passes the beading exam with flying colours.



I really recommend trying this one and for 35 sheets you cant go far wrong.:thumb:

*Thanks for reading :wave:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

